# Got gel nails for the first time



## Saints (Dec 9, 2007)

My friend is learning how to do gel nails (today she did with french manicure also), and she asked me to be a guinea pig. I've never had this long nails before, I'm still getting used to it. Just typing on the computer feels different, and lots of other small things. But I think it looks very nice, what do you think?


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 9, 2007)

They Look Nice!


----------



## dana jones (Dec 9, 2007)

so what exactly are gel nails. How different then acrylic's? What was the process?


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 9, 2007)

Congradulations. Tried typing with your finger pad and not the tip of the nail. By typing with the Nail with the gel on it, it wll make it weaker.

When I was nail artist I started out using my family and friends too.

Tell your friend to check out nailpro to keep up with all the stuff that is going on.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 9, 2007)

they look very pretty.....and just in time for the holiday season!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Dec 10, 2007)

Your friend did a great job on your nails.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 11, 2007)

They look very natural. She did a great job.


----------



## Cheryl T (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been wanting to try Gels for some time, but haven't gotten around to it. Some friends swear by them and I hear they are much better for you than acrylics.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2008)

nice !!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2008)

They look great on you!! I have them and love them.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## duke.bailey (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice!!! You're better than me I had gel nails a month ago and I couldn't stand them! I couldn't type or play sports, I ended up wasting $100 on nails I kept for a week! But they look awesome on you!!! XxX


----------



## JordanGalore (Jan 28, 2008)

They look great on you! I loved gel nails (although I'm all natural now) when I used to wear them. But when I got them done professionally, I got tired of wasting so much money on just having them "filled in". Gel nails always look so much more natural then acrylics and your friend did a great job proving my point with that. LOL.


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 29, 2008)

So what is the difference between gels and acrylics??


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to use stick ons.



Darn!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good for a beginner!

Mine are done by a lady whos done acrylics and gels for 9 years


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the natural look. she did really well.


----------



## Raze (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So what is the difference between gels and acrylics?? Both are acrylics but the molecular structure is a little different. Gels a cured under UV light. Do a search on the web, you'll get heaps of info.I like gel for my nails as they feel a little more natural just like a shinny top coat. I think it depends on how hard you are on your nails, everyones different, gel just suites me.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 5, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

they look great! a lot more natural looking than regular old acrylics &amp; better for your nails too!

i've been wanting to try them for the longest time.


----------



## SamBam (Mar 23, 2008)

They are really pretty! gel nails are cool.


----------

